# Big Top Boer Goat Show :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great weekend out at the Big Top Show! I love this show and it is so nice to have one so close to home (less than an hour drive). 

Our goats did pretty good. Not the best weekend ever for a couple of them but two of them did really great. 

Our 4 month old red Capriole doe (Chasing Rainbows) was 2nd both days in classes of 13. She won 10 more points so now has 20.  

Capriole's Precariously Pompous won her class both days and was Jr. Grand FB doe both days!! We are so thrilled with her! 

Our black dapple doe Dazzle was 2nd out of 9 on day 1 and didn't place today. I thought it was pretty cool when she was 2nd on Saturday as that was a tough class.  

Dandi definitely didn't do as well as I was hoping.  on day one she was 12th out of 15!  The judge loved her but said she had weak rear pasterns and was too fat (basically). But Tim's (Tenacross) beautiful doe Hope won that class and did really well! Dandi was 3rd in 15 or 16 today and was beat by her full sister and half sister.  

We also brought a 2 year old paint Leaning Tree doe named Babe. There were 8 and 9 does in her class and she placed over a couple. I wasn't expecting her to do real well and after I saw who was in her class I knew she wouldn't do well   but we love her so I'm good with that.  

We had a ton of fun and it was a great show! It's always great to see and hang out with all of our great goat friends. 

Pictures: 
Rainbows
Poppy
Dazzle
Dandi
Babe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Crossroads!:dance:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats It sounds like you had a ton of fun. They all look amazing. Its cool to see spotted boers doing so good in shows too


Ahem...And since Dandi didn't do as well and since she's a traditional, therefore not fitting in with the spotted herd. She should jump on a trailer and come live down here.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job Victoria! Sad to miss all these shows, I really need to take Ellie to one!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We had a great time. We were camping right on the grounds next to the open side of the barn and there was a goat bawling its head off alllllllll niiiiiiiiight looooong both nights... so I am really ready to get a good night sleep!!! I don't know what was up with that goat but I just about went crazy trying to sleep with that thing making noise every 10 seconds. lol I kept trying to find out which one it was to see what it needed but every time I looked out there it would stop making noise. I'm pretty sure it was Dandi's older sister Duet though as she was right there on the end next to us...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all gorgeous, great job! And I don't care what the judge says, Dandi isn't fat! She's just plump and pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I do think Dandi is a little too heavy.... but some of that just came on in the last month (while she was at another farm for breeding) as she was on free fed alfalfa/grain there and she's just on pasture/grain here.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Hope you got a good nights rest in.Sounds like a long weekend. Its kind of funny her name is duet, yet she was "singing" solo. Lol

What do you feed/do to get your girls looking so good? I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... yeah I never thought about that!  

All of these girls except Babe have been getting free fed alfalfa. Dandi had not been either until she left for breeding last month... the farm does not have pasture like we do so she was on alfalfa.... and looks like she gained several pounds! Alfalfa definitely helps with the weight/muscle. Most of these girls get calf manna and I think that has really helped with muscling too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the placings! Such beautiful goats ♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha... yeah I never thought about that!
> 
> All of these girls except Babe have been getting free fed alfalfa. Dandi had not been either until she left for breeding last month... the farm does not have pasture like we do so she was on alfalfa.... and looks like she gained several pounds! Alfalfa definitely helps with the weight/muscle. Most of these girls get calf manna and I think that has really helped with muscling too.


I love alfalfa. It's not easy to get a hold of down here, but the feed store started getting in nice green 150# bales for only 24$. I'm going to load up this weekend. I'll have to remember the manna pro at the next visit too. Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We get 120# bales for $20.00. I can't hardly move those things anywhere but I LOVE those bales! 

I should mention that Leslie from Leaning Tree Boers had the overall grand % doe, overall grand FB doe and overall grand buck on Sunday. Pretty cool!! My sister and I show her goats for her so it's always fun when they win.  The overall grand FB doe is Dandi's full sister Leaning Tree GF Deeno's Pride. Overall buck was Leaning Tree GF FiveStar and overall grand % doe was Leaning Tree GF Prize, and all 3 are sired by Guage's G-Force *EN*.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are the champion pictures of Poppy from Big Top. I just got them from the photographer yesterday.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All beautiful ladies with the exception of the one judge.
This yr I have been tossing around the possibility of bringing two yrlgs to Five Star, but Heaven Sent is a lot closer.
They have an Ezekiel gr son


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy.  FiveStar was overall grand both days! I haven't seen any of his kids in person yet, but Leslie has been sending me pictures and they look nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know those kids look great without seeing in person.


----------

